
After the Shutdown: Oyster Creek Nuclear Generating Station - mimixco
https://njmonthly.com/articles/politics-public-affairs/after-the-shutdown-oyster-creek-nuclear-generating-station-forked-river/
======
zunzun
The decay heat from dry casks must be transferred to the atmosphere.

